
Ask HN: How do I know if my Android phone is still getting security updates? - founderling
I have an Android phone that is 3 years old or so. Running Android 7.<p>How do I know if it still is getting updates or if at some point any website or app can take it over?
======
viraptor
It depends entirely on your phone producer. Check the support status with
them.

